# Show me your Golden in the snow!



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, you got some fantastic shots. 
Penny was certainly having fun. 
Enjoy!

No snow here thankfully.


----------



## Taz9630

fab pics ... sadly we haven't had any snow since getting Dunlop


----------



## Aiden's Mom

Starting on a long walk into the snowy mountains...MOM why are you sooooo slow?!









Brrrr










SNOW....in BALL FORM.. What could be better?!


----------



## sniz

Walt loving his first snow


----------



## Eclipse

Those mountains are so pretty Aiden's Mom. 

Sniz's face is adorable! It looks like he decided he loves snow. =)


----------



## tietjs

Great pictures , I'm trying to learn how to post a picture ? hope this works


----------



## AlanK

Well us Georgia boys cannot compete with the folks up North who get the real snow ... my buddy has mixed feelings about the white stuff. From 2009. :uhoh::


----------



## Goldens R Great

Finn loves the snow!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Rindy loves to roll in the snow, but for some reason I don't have any photos of her rolling in it! :doh: So here are a few photos of her contemplating life while standing in the snow.


----------



## sophieanne

We've only had 1 day with snow and it lasted 2 hours. When Comet saw it, he leaped out the door (like a reindeer) and plunged right into it. Here he is sitting on the balcony.


----------



## Max's Dad

Our house is at an elevation of about 2500 feet here in Southern California. We get snow usually about twice a year. Here are a few shots of Max in the snow in our backyard. He likes it.


----------



## TheZ's

We haven't had much snow yet. Here are a couple of pictures from the other day. Gracie only stopped momentarily to watch the birds at the feeder. Otherwise it was full speed ahead.



















One of my favorites from last winter as she was growing out of the puppy stage.


----------



## Capt Jack

This is from the first part of 2014 hoping for no snow this year but it might be here tonight yuk!!!


----------



## Melakat

Here is a picture of our Bridge Boy playing in the snow at our Cabin which sits at an elevation of 3600 ft.

He just loves toques and here he was caught being naughty stealing one.


----------



## mygoldengirl

A lot of great pics so far. Here are a few from last winter. The last pic is what normally happens after snow play time is over


----------



## mddolson

*It's just starting to snow here now.*

We're just getting our first real snow. 4-8 inches expected.
This is Bella from this time last year.

Mike D


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn on December 29


----------



## Wendy427

*At the dogpark this morning...*

This is Godown Dog Park in Linworth (near Worthington), Ohio. Got there early; beautiful sunrise. And, Maxi found a tennis ball to play with! 

By the way, she's lost @5 pounds since I first adopted her back in June 2014, probably due to lots more exercise and better food. I think she looks pretty good for 6 years old!


----------



## Eclipse

I love dog parks in the winter! All to ourselves, and plenty of untouched snow to play in. =)


----------



## kellyguy

Our snow has turned a bit crusty, but Duffy enjoys it just the same. Always looking for the deep drifts to play in. The last photo was from his first snow back in early November when he was still all puppy fuzz.


----------



## Duke2014

This was last month. I will have to take a recent one.


----------



## thomas&betts

*Gracie's first snow day ever!*









Not sure what happened to the grass yet.


----------



## Melfice

Wow awesome pictures! Do dogs need to protect their paws in snow, or they will be ok without anything?


----------



## lgnutah

We dont get snow every year (it was 66 yesterday, 65 today-not very winterish), I hope we do this year as Brooks absolutely loves it


----------



## Kirsten

Murphy loves the snow! I usually can't get a good pic of him in it, because he is constinately running in it. But here is one, when he took a break the other day.


----------



## Kirsten

I still don't know why I can't figure out how to flip pics &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Atis

First step out the door in the morning.


----------



## Duke2014

King of the mountain!


----------



## Atis

Don't worry they're not really trying to kill each other.


----------



## Otter

*Some Goldens in the snow*

Sisters and mom









Sisters and mom again...









I beat ya









Mom bringing up the rear...









Big bad Barkley looking silly. He doesn't know it...









Barkley and his favorite disk









Barkley again









Little Miss Pebbles









Barkley's mom









Pebbles' mom


----------



## Wendy427

gorgeous photos of gorgeous pups!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Gunner and Honey in the snow today.*


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thankfully we have had no snow to shovel yet  I have carved out paths for my kids numerous times over the years.

Otherwise playtime outside would be impossible.


----------



## goldenenthusiast

Everyone's photos are so good! I need to get a camera and start taking photography lessons... Here's my pup (captured with iPhone).

The first photo is us stopping him from playing with a black lab which seemed like an aggressive bully to us... He has zero recall when distracted by other dogs, so I'm usually chasing him and grabbing him. :doh: Second photo I find him very handsome  Last photo, poor guy is always slower than other dogs.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Here are some of Barley from a couple weeks ago


----------



## cgriffin

We don't get a lot of snow here - or often. 
We had some snow last night. This is Ben - 14 months old.


----------



## Claudia M

This is Thanksgiving 2014 snow.


----------



## Kevin21

Charlie had a blast the other day playing in the snow with his new Zues Bomber toy!




















Meanwhile, Harley prefers to just roll around and observe the fun


----------



## Atis

GoldenCamper said:


> Thankfully we have had no snow to shovel yet  I have carved out paths for my kids numerous times over the years.
> 
> Otherwise playtime outside would be impossible.


My agility instructor had suggested perhaps digging a path in the snow between poles if the weather allowed. Looking at this I see the potential, although at that height I'm not sure he'd see the poles! I may get a chance tomorrow the prediction is for more than that tonight.


----------



## bemyangell

We got about 6 inches last evening here in Johnstown PA.


----------



## Eclipse

I only got two inches of snow. =( Very jealous of how much you got. My state got the smallest possible piece of the Eastern blizzard.


----------



## PattyU

Still waiting for some "good" snow here in Maryland, but I'm sure Bodie will love it when/if it comes...


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko this weekend in the snow...we got about 4 inches or so....He had a blast....























































:::::















And, Molson chasing neeko!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great snow pictures, everyone's Goldens look like they are having a blast.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

We definitely have a good amount on the ground right now and still falling.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Finally got snow maybe a little more than we wanted but Bob loved it


----------



## bemyangell

How old is Bob?? Love his sugar face.


----------



## lexie_bushey

bemyangell said:


> How old is Bob?? Love his sugar face.


Bob is 8 years old.


----------



## Eabeal

Wished we had gotten more, but Duke loved it no matter how much. Love everyone's action shots!


----------



## 4goldengirls

This is my youngest - Chloe. She's re-energizing herself in one photo then springs into action with her tennis ball. She loves the snow.


----------



## Eclipse

I really love the action shot on the right!


----------



## 4goldengirls

Thank you! She's always moving - quickly, except when she's re-energizing. lol


----------



## pb2b

These are great everyone!

Here is my man

!


----------



## 4goldengirls

What a great group of photos. I look forward to all the posts that include photos. Goldens make the best of any situation, don't they?


----------



## inge

Here are my two:


----------



## mddolson

We're to get 4"-6" (10-15 cm) of snow tonight.
I hope to have some fresh pictures to share soon.

Mike D


----------



## swishywagga

All the photos are so wonderful!


----------



## Eclipse

mddolson said:


> We're to get 4"-6" (10-15 cm) of snow tonight.
> I hope to have some fresh pictures to share soon.
> 
> Mike D


Looking forward to it!


----------



## GoldenSkies

All these dogs are gorgeous  !! I love goldens in the snow because it really shows all their shades of golden. 
There's nothing more that I want than to see Chester in the snow  !! we even live in canada... aren't we supposed to have igloos as houses or something?


----------



## Eclipse

I know I've already shared, but I just realized I've never posted baby Penny pics on this site! The snow really brought out the white on her face as a pup.


----------



## Loukia

Comet loves the snow!


----------



## mddolson

Eclipse said:


> I know I've already shared, but I just realized I've never posted baby Penny pics on this site! The snow really brought out the white on her face as a pup.


She is so cute!

Mike D


----------



## migs

my big snow bear


----------



## T&T

The good old days


----------



## jagmanbrg

We haven't got much snow in Kentucky this year, but we did a few inches last week, so I snapped a picture of Granger....


----------



## Zazoo

My golden is exactly like me, does not like the winter. We have just a dusting, and he'll go outside for a couple mins do his duty, then want right back in the house.. I do have photos from last winter when we went on a hike. (Zane knocked my hubby off his feet, literally) LOL


----------



## mddolson

*Bella in the snow*

We got about 6-8 inches (15 cm) as promised.
Bella still enjoys fetching her tire in it!

Mike D


----------



## Harleysmum

I am so loving all these fabulous pictures of your dogs in the snow. We live in a hot climate and although we can swim all year it would be cool to see Harley in the snow. The dogs seem to just love it. Thanks for sharing the joy!


----------



## Tripp43

*Another golden who loves the snow*

This is my best friend and aka dog child (as my niece likes to tease) Tripp. He is 3 years old and our first GR. As you can all imagine it was love at first sight and from then on this guy has been the center of our (my husband and I) world. Did I mention Tripp loves the snow...:wavey:


----------



## Bodiesmummy

*Snow was #1 on Cooper's bucket list*

Our old boy Cooper has cancer and we want him to do as many things we think he would like in the time he has remaining. He had never seen snow so a trip to Lake Tahoe was in order 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]







He loved it! It's been a poor snow year, but we'll try to get him in it again if we can.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Cooper enjoying the snow, it must have been fun watching him enjoying himself.


----------



## jennretz

Here's Duke having a blast (and being completely naughty)...


----------



## JMME

Jennretz, I see that you are in the Chicago area too! Ripley is loving all of this snow!  I love that Duke is up on the table lol


----------



## jennretz

JMME said:


> Jennretz, I see that you are in the Chicago area too! Ripley is loving all of this snow!  I love that Duke is up on the table lol



Yes, we're in St Charles....i'm not sure how much snow we've gotten. Just got back from walking the boys. Streets are bad....i was lucky to only wipe out once and the only thing hurt was my dignity LOL...

Love your collage of pictures of Ripley


----------



## fourlakes

It's snowing hard here in Madison, Wisconsin too - maybe 7 inches (?) so far. The dogs are loving it but I am going to have to shovel eventually 
Here are Abby (front) and Sofie.


----------



## JMME

We are up north in Lake Bluff . It's really hard to tell how much we have gotten with all the wind, but I'm guessing close to you guys with about 7-8 inches so far! Some of the snow drifts are taller than Ripley! Lol I'm glad it was just your dignity that was hurt!


----------



## chloesmomMI

We've gotten about 8 inches in the Detroit metro area and it's supposed to continue snowing throughout the night. Chloe had a blast in the backyard today.


----------



## Juli

Here in Jersey we haven't seen the deep snow you've had in the Midwest. (Shhhh don't tell my snow-sniffing Nova, she'll come running)


----------



## Juli

Here in Jersey, we haven't seen the deep snow you've had in the Midwest. (Shhhh don't tell my snow-sniffing Nova, she'll come running)


----------



## mddolson

mddolson said:


> We got about 6-8 inches (15 cm) as promised.
> Bella still enjoys fetching her tire in it!
> 
> Mike D


O crap, we're getting another 6-8" of snow today.
Blowing winds & white outs, made drive to work tedious. (an hr instead of 40 minutes). Drove the 4wd today.
Guess I'll be blowing out the driveway tonight.

Mike D


----------



## JMME

Ripley wasn't sure what to think of this much snow lol. So funny watching him hop around in it. Hope you have a safe commute home today!


----------



## mddolson

*More Snow*

Well there was about a foot of snow waiting for me at home.
Bell didn't seem to care she was having a great time.

Mike D


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Couple of pics after yesterday's 16 inch snow storm.

In the first pic he was so happy, he caught that leaf hanging from his mouth, he holds them by the stem.:uhoh:


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

We finally have some real snow here!!


----------



## TheZ's

More snow, a few more pictures of Gracie enjoying it.


----------



## mddolson

Ok enuff already!
We got another 6 inches of snow today.
While environment Canada & weather network estimated 1-2.
HA!
It's sticky now, temperature has warmed up to about -6°C (22°F) took about 15 minutes to clean the balls of ice & snow out of Bella's arm pits & hind legs.

Mike D


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker 2010*

Tucker in the snow, December 2010!!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Tucker in the snow, December 2010!!


Love this picture Karen!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Thanks!! We adopted Tucker on December 8, 2010 and this was taken a week or two after!!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Thanks!! We adopted Tucker on December 8, 2010 and this was taken a week or two after!!



He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## havikryan

there wasn't to much snow but from the snow there was all she really wanted to do was eat it and not much else

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuoUpHqQzrU

and as a bonus, Hikari meeting goats for the first time!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=objLl_oybPE


----------



## Karen519

*Havikryan*

Hikari is beautiful!!


----------



## Tripp43

She is so pretty and really wanted to play with the goat. I would have played with you Hikari.


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Hogan*

Hogan catching a snowball.


----------



## swishywagga

Such wonderful photos!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie loved the snow*

These are a few pic.'s of Rookie at the cabin, he really liked the snow. Nikki hasn't seen snow yet, she's a Hispanic kinda girl (rescue from Mexico).


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Well with the ridiculous amount of snow we've got on the ground it felt necessary to add more pictures to this thread. These were taken today, one during our morning walk and the rest at the deserted dog park.


----------



## cgriffin

Loving all the snow photos of everybody's goldens  They truly are snow dogs, LOL. 

We got some more snow as well, here are a couple of new photos of Ben in the snow 
Me on the other hand - I am so ready for spring, hahaha.


----------



## Jenagro

*Hazel's first snow!*

We finally got some snow here in Virginia, and true to golden form, Hazel loves it! She would stay out all day if I let her.


----------



## swishywagga

Loving all your Snow Goldens!


----------



## mddolson

*Bella Enjoying Nice Sunny Day*

Sunday turned out to be rather nice. 
Warmed up to-4°C (about 14°F).
Bella chewed her tire while I shoveled the deck.
I took a break to snap a few pictures of her enjoying her tire.

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

Oops my math is wrong, -4°C is 25°F

MikeD


----------



## GoldenCamper

I know this thread is fun but both of us are very, very sick of snow with over 8' in less than a month. Our usual mile or two walks impossible for a long time now  I keep the snow canyons shoveled out in the backyard for my 12+ year old gal. Thankfully the toss and find the stuffy game in her maze of tunnels suffices several times a day 



















We tried to do a real walk yesterday but I bailed after a few hundred yards in single digits and windchill. 

She looked at me like whats the problem? You're leaving already? Both of us have had enough of the cabin fever. This winter is horrid.


----------



## mddolson

We had a nice weekend for a change here in Ontario. Sunny & mild on Saturday, a little over cast but still nice on Sunday, no winds. Good day for our hour weekend walks together. 
Mike D


----------



## Devotednurse

My little one playing in the snow. This is from about 2 weeks ago. There's still snow on the ground and he is the only one not sick of it.


----------



## Claudia M

Here are all my mutts in the snow. I think they are too tired of the snow and ice


----------



## Au'N.Retriever

...a little action...


----------



## Lilliam

Oh WOW great pictures!!!!!! I didn't see this thread and started one!!! Dang.....should have posted here.....


----------



## DanaRuns

All these photos are so adorable! Goldens look great in the snow, for sure.  They go together well.

I live in Southern California, so I don't have any snow pictures to post. Oh, wait. I do have one from 16 years ago. This dog died an old man in 2012. But it's the last time any of my dogs were ever in snow.  It was, like, three inches up in the mountains at a friend's cabin. So here is my big snow picture!  This is my heart dog, Charlie.


----------



## Bree's Mom

Golden's & Snow & Gkids = FUN !!! My BB 





and then Indy and "Grand-dog" Holly (aka Hollypop)


----------



## Ernie D

*Ernie at the park*

Here is Ernie enjoying the snow. He just turned 2! He loves the snow.....


----------



## laprincessa




----------



## swishywagga

laprincessa said:


>


What a cute video, Max looks great, love that 'Swishy Tail'!.


----------



## Jenagro

*More Snow!*

Snow zoomies in the recent snow this week! Fletcher zooms, then wants to come straight in, whereas Hazel could stay out all day if I let her!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Jenagro said:


> Snow zoomies in the recent snow this week! Fletcher zooms, then wants to come straight in, whereas Hazel could stay out all day if I let her!


Wow! Stunning photos, beautiful dogs.


----------



## Bree's Mom

So much fun to see all these snow-babies.


> Gosh I love Goldies


....


----------



## CarmenK

Springtime greetings from Connecticut


----------



## MercyMom

This is a picture from two snows ago on February 17th.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Summit's hike in the snow a couple of weeks ago, our last snow in our local mountains. Summit was thrilled with the snow. Next year he'll have a chance to play when we're not in a rush


----------

